# hunting Spots



## kelton_25 (Feb 27, 2009)

What dose everyone like better small area of woods maybe around a road or large area of woods


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

I'd scout them both out and hunt the one with the bigger animal!:wink:


----------



## Jennings1993 (Apr 23, 2008)

I hunt mostly public land and I find that there are usually more deer when you get away from the roads, except if you're by cabins then alot of times the deer go to yards and raid the bird feeders at night so that can also be good if you just find their bedding area. I hunt both, just depends if I wanna drive farther or not.:wink:


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

I personally like a Large woods with swamp. Where I live, northern wisconsin, that is where you find the larger bodied does and usually the larger bucks.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I also hunt public land, not because I cant get on private land, but because its available and our public land holds some MONSTER deer. 

I hunt a rather large timber surrounded by cornfields/beanfields and a highway. 

Good hunting on public land!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I like a bunch of tall woods.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Down here its mostly small woods so I guess that's what I'm going to have to go with. Never really hunted any "big" woods


----------



## ncbowhnter (Mar 30, 2009)

*small woods, very small woods!*

I love small woods, I mean very small woods, Like 3 or 4 acres small and definitely inside the city limits! tons of deer that never have any hunting pressure. I'll take the city limits any day where I live.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

My favorite is like a little grove of trees in the middle of a field next to the river


----------



## Mnwhitetail (Apr 26, 2009)

I like to hunt small groves private or public next to corn or bean fields. My favorite is hunting a deer trail inside the corn itself.


----------



## Hapa girl (Nov 29, 2008)

I think a kind of small forest (shall I say 'jungle'? that's pretty much what it is here!!) with tall grass/ferns to hide in is a pretty good place. Otherwise, so far I've hunted on old lava fields, which can make for some VERY rough terrain. You always have to be watching your step because it's easy to slip and make noise on old pieces of lava rock. Besides, there's not much to hide behind unless it's another hill. But I still love it because it's such a unique environment. Very peaceful.


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

gobblercrazy said:


> Down here its mostly small woods so I guess that's what I'm going to have to go with. Never really hunted any "big" woods


Same here


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Whatever I feel like hunting. Big woods are nice and you definately feel as if its just you by yourself but small woods often have more deer. Generally if I'm planning a hunting trip I'm going to make sure I'm far into the bush though.


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

i like around my house where its in the mountains and a small stream passes through so when its dry the deer come down to drink its really the only water source.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

buglebuster said:


> I'd scout them both out and hunt the one with the bigger animal!:wink:


same here


----------

